
An iPhone Engineer-Turned-Game Maker Shares His Apple Story - k-mcgrady
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/24/ex-iphone/
======
wz3chen
Funny Snippet:

Mr. Jobs was notorious for throwing his weight around however he could. One
person on the iPhone design team was also named Steve, which caused some
confusion in meetings. Mr. Jobs sought to change this.

“At some point Steve Jobs got really frustrated with this and said ‘Guess
what, you’re Margaret from now on,’” Mr. Tolmasky said. From there on, members
of the team would always address the designer Steve as Margaret.

~~~
bananas
I have an incredibly common name and have had this problem many times working
in even small teams. We tend to just suffix with a number on the end :)

~~~
seivan
What about surnames? We had like six Johans at one time, so started going with
surnames.

~~~
bananas
Surnames is even worse for me :)

My parents lacked any inspiration.

~~~
lsllc
Johan Bananas?

------
pistle
Isn't this guy the main guy in the first picture on ycombinator.com?

~~~
Me1000
Yes, it is.

------
cheepin
Can we stop linking nytimes articles? Paywall is annoying.

~~~
gootdude
Just open an incognito window.

